# Amitriptyline - 6 months is my limit



## 21280 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am a 36 yr. old male. I have been suffering with IBS-D (but more cramps/pain) for over a year now. I tried Bentyl, which didn't work, and Nulev (which worked once in awhile). Six months ago, my doctor gave me a prescription for Elavil (Amitriptyline) 25 mg. He told me to give it a try. I was skeptical in the beginning, because I am a medication-sensitive person, and Lexapro did a number on my system in the past. Surprisingly, the Amitriptyline worked 75% of the time, but I could only take 12.5 mg. The higher dose was causing me headaches and eye pain. Now, after six months, I find myself suffering from incredible fatigue (which I didn't have before). It's almost debilitating and it's definitely making me depressed (with anxiety attacks). In addition, my opthamologist told me to get off of the meds, as they had caused me to develop incredible dry eye and the inability to wear contacts. I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else or if I'm just a medication-sensitive freak. My doctor said he's seen it happen. I see him in a few weeks and need to have some suggestions for other meds to help with the pain and cramping. I heard that Amitriptyline comes in a time-release formula. Does anyone know if that would not make me so drowsy? I know everyone is different, but I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

maybe reduce the dosage. i m currently on 10mgs of amitriptaline but i only get fatigued when the ibs kicks in. i did however get realy fatigue my first month or so of taking the amitriptaline. it has worked ok for me, could be better. i have asked my gi to double to dosage but he doesnt think its a good idea. i wonder why.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, I'd say you've either become resistant and need to go up a dosage or you are taking too much and need to go down.I too am incredibly sensitive to medicine, especially when going up or down. I tolerated Effexor the best while on it but everyone is different.


----------



## 18713 (Dec 21, 2006)

I've been taking 10m of Elavil too for a few weeks now.. it was great for my sleep issues (no longer helping me with that now though) and I had 2 episodes the first week.. it's been about 4 weeks now and I"m still not feeling a lot of improvement.. did you all increase doses on your own or did you ask your dr first? My dr is sort of a joke so I really don't want to call ( they never return my calls anyway)..


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I've been taking amitrip for a year and a half at 25mg per night. Yesterday I took it in the morning instead of my OCP, no idea how I managed it but it totally wiped me out for the day, I was exhausted. I don't find it helps my IBS at all anymore, it did for maybe a month or two. I continue to take it because I'm a very bad sleeper and because I get good sleeps with this I find I've more energy to give to the IBS to drain away from me (Does that make sense?)I found I've had no side effects really, I consulted a medical toxicologist (one in the family!) and she said side effects from it particularly at low dose (up to 25mg a day is considered low) are rare. But rare doesn't mean never and if you're worried about it that will be counter productive anyway so I'd say chat to your doctor and come off it. Good luck anyway whichever way you goPS for Wendy, I wouldn't think increasing the dose without medical advice would be wise. But I reckon, find a better doctor, there are plenty of good ones out there to match the number of bad ones.


----------

